# Bumblefoot



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One of my Creve hens had a big "boil" on the top of the webbing between her toes. I did "surgery" and made a cut on top. Out popped a huge kernel. It still makes me want to gag. She was a good little patient.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> One of my Creve hens had a big "boil" on the top of the webbing between her toes. I did "surgery" and made a cut on top. Out popped a huge kernel. It still makes me want to gag. She was a good little patient.


If you get an infection in your foot from that nail you stepped on, I might have to drive down there and do bumblefoot surgery on you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good one, dawg. 

I wonder how well nagging will work on her.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, if she's at all like me , it won't work at all!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Lol, if she's at all like me , it won't work at all!


Dont worry Patti, I've done quite a few bumblefoot surgeries without complications or loss.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I bet you can do them with your eyes closed!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I bet you can do them with your eyes closed!!!


LOL, my luck I'd be cutting into MY finger!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Bumble finger! !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At least I got out to the barn today and rode.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think she's ignoring you guys.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a good thing you got the core out of the boil.It should heal up nicely now.You wouldn't believe how painful a boil is.Good job!!!


----------

